
Show HN: My_FreeBSD – A Script to Configure a FreeBSD Openbox DE - HiIAmIlNano
https://github.com/HiMyNameIsIlNano/my_freebsd
======
HiIAmIlNano
Hi guys.

All over these years I managed to write a set of shell scripts that allow me
to bootstrap a minimal but working Openbox environment on my Freebsd boxes.
The need for this script stems from the fact that I frequently format my
install and start from scratch. With the help of this script I managed to have
a fully working "desktop" environment in less than an hour.

I worked on this project for a long time now and I always wondered what other
people might think of it, if they could find it useful and basically collect
ideas on how to improve it.

I am looking forward to receiving your feedback.

Cheers, HiIamIlNano

